# What are these for?



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

I have always had the standard fish tanks, now i have this 90 gal plexi glass tank and it has these intake/outake tubes attached to the side. Do i use them to hook up my xp3 canister?.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i cant see too well but im guessing an overflow and return for a sump?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

overflow system.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

*ok*

so my next question, what is a sump and what does it do for the tank?, i will try to take better pics


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

its like a filter.. 
most common that I have seen is a tank under the main viewing tank
I've seen most of them for salt water
great as far as you can take everything out of the main tank (eg. heaters and such)


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

*cool*

thanks for the info, i dont think i will be using it for the whole sump thing


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

With the correct fittings you could plumb your xp3 filter up to them . I would recommend that myself .if you don't use a sump
. Sumps are great and easier to maintain than canisters as well they provide far better biological filtering .

Its really a matter of preference. Also a lot easier to use a canister if the tank isn't already set up with overflows.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I would hook my xp up to the overflows. Make sure to test thoroughly. 
you will have to make sure that your water level in tank stays high or I assume your intake overflow would run dry and burn out your filter.
Try J&L Aquatics for fittings and advice they are really helpfull and cheap. they know alot about tank plumbing.
I'm a professional plumber for 10+ years and I ask their advice on tank plumbing. lol


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

*thanks!!*

i realize i have the tubing and hook up to the xp3 canister already, so i will be hooking that up.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

roshan said:


> i realize i have the tubing and hook up to the xp3 canister already, so i will be hooking that up.


An overflow will be drawing a lot of water and AIR. This will ruin your Filstar in a very short time. Overflows are intended to drain water into a sump system as has been mentioned.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

*hmmm....*

the way it looks now there are tubes running from those valves(?) down to a attachment that goes right onto my xp, the tubes are heavy thick rubber ones they kinda in a "y" design, will have pics later on today when i get home. What is a filstar?

Thank you to all with your information


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

roshan said:


> the way it looks now there are tubes running from those valves(?) down to a attachment that goes right onto my xp, the tubes are heavy thick rubber ones they kinda in a "y" design, will have pics later on today when i get home. What is a filstar?
> 
> Thank you to all with your information


rena filstar xp3 is the full name


----------

